# Applied for ACS Assessment ... What Next?



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Firstly let me thank you all for your inputs which i have been passively utilizing towards my Skilled Migration Application. Esp ppl like anj, manish & moderators. They kinda answered all my queries without me asking them  ! 

btw m rushabh from mumbai india, java specialist.

I applied for skill assessment this week. Have few queries, pls assist:

1. My courier reached ACS, now what is the process? they will email me with updates of status on an ongoing basis? or courier a document directly stating the result? 

2. How many day on an Avg. to result?

3. What can i do towards migration till i wait for results? Sit IELTS ? or prepare some docs? I am quite excited towards migrating and i wana capitalize on this till the fire is on  ! 

4. I would wana migrate with my Wife, m not clear what is the exact fee 2K (odd) or 2K + 2K 

Thanks  !


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi rushabhshah28,

Have you read through the sticky posts at the top of the forum? They give you an idea of what you can be doing while you wait patiently 

There are also other posts on this subject if you have a search for them 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Welcome to the forum.

Well, once your RPL has been submitted, you will get an acknowledgement from ACS. Then it's a bit of a wait for someone to actually pick up your file and start assessing it.

You will go through 4 stages:

“To be allocated”
“in process”
“with assessor”
“case finalised”

I think at the moment the process is taking anything up to 8 weeks....do a search on the forum as quite a few members have either passed their RPL, submitted or in the process of getting information together.

Whilst you are waiting, get as much done as you can towards your main visa application.

Good luck.
Dolly


----------



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

Well Dolly thanks for the info  but i searched through the forum and went through the sticky thread but couldn't find any set of *concrete action items* to prepare for visa  . 
Seems i will have to create a consolidated one by picking up stuff from immi.gov.au and from the forum. 

Would be very grateful if you can provide me with any such list.

Thanks.

Rushabh


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Here's a couple of recent threads which include RPL timelines:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/australia-expat-forum-expats-living-australia/13364-assessor.html

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...xpats-living-australia/12865-acs-cleared.html

Timelines are not 'set in concrete'.....they are 'approximate'. It depends on each individual submission.

Dolly


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi Dolly,
What should one be doing while waiting for assessment results? Should me and husband sit for IELTS now or should we wait till the results reach us. My husband's visa is going to expire in another 10 months. Should I get it renewed now or can that be done after I lodge my Visa application?
Any suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Rushabh..
to start with.. ur acs will happen soon, they giv u a case number or whatever its called, u hv to check ur status online. they will contact u incase they have some issue with ur application, i dunno if they contact u over the fone or email. anyway, nxt was wut next for u.. manage all ur papaers. including ur marriage regis., ur birth certs, all certs of ur wife who will be a secondry applicant, her papers and proofs are as important while filing for teh visa. as for the ielts, wait till u get the acs result. ielts has a validity period, and the acs can take as much as 3 months. and as less as 20 days. anyway, if u are confident that u will clear ur acs, then go for the ielts but make sure all ur papers are ready, that way you wont be wasting the validity time of the ielts. we got our acs cleared in may, took ielts in august and applied for the visa. all this year.

any more questions, just ask away, will try to help as much as i can, and if not me, then there are so many others in here to assist.

cheers and wish u luck
anj (m from india too.. delhi)


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

angelpowers said:


> Hi Dolly,
> What should one be doing while waiting for assessment results? Should me and husband sit for IELTS now or should we wait till the results reach us. My husband's visa is going to expire in another 10 months. Should I get it renewed now or can that be done after I lodge my Visa application?
> Any suggestions will be appreciated.


HI angel,
i think its best to ask questions by starting a new thread, tht way u get more peoples attention and obviously more people viewing ur thread means more suggestions and replies. anyway, ur husbands visa expires in 10 months means?? wut visa r u talking about?
while waiting for ur results, its best if u gather all papers, going by the checklist for the visa application. this is the time that one can make best use of and not wait for the result, tht way as soon as u get the acs, u can apply for the visa.


----------



## angelpowers (Dec 8, 2008)

anj1976 said:


> HI angel,
> i think its best to ask questions by starting a new thread, tht way u get more peoples attention and obviously more people viewing ur thread means more suggestions and replies. anyway, ur husbands visa expires in 10 months means?? wut visa r u talking about?
> while waiting for ur results, its best if u gather all papers, going by the checklist for the visa application. this is the time that one can make best use of and not wait for the result, tht way as soon as u get the acs, u can apply for the visa.


Oops, that was a typo error...I meant OH's passport..


----------



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks 

well anj more than the validity of IELTS i am a bit concerned about clearing ACS coz my case is not so strong. My courier reached ACS on 3rd Dec and *no email* till date, this is adding to my apprehension . 
Also, I had made the bank draft in favor of *The Australian Computer Society* as mentioned in FAQ on ACS, but i read somewhere it should be in favor of *Australian Computer Society* minus _*'The'*_ Will this be an issue ?

I wanna keep the time span between result of ACS (of course if positive) and applying for Visa minimal. Hence m trying to get the docs ready. Well i got a check list from immi.gov.au but it would be great if you can provide the final set of docs pertaining to Indian nationality eg. ration card (as proof) etc. my email would be 
rushabh28 [at] gmail [dot] com . Also if u can come on Gtalk.

Hence i will wait for ACS results before sitting for IELTS but during the wait period i would wanna get all possible docs & info ready ! 

Rushabh


----------



## ssuhaan (Dec 8, 2008)

Dont worry..I sent my docs on 26th Nov , and i got the acknowledgement today only..lets hopw for the best


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Rushabh, I would suggest we talk here since the info when shared works for others too who are here as guests and not registered members.

My suggestion, wait for acs result, then apply for ielts. wil take a month maybe to get the dates but atleast you wont waste money incase ur acs isnt cleared and u hv to reapply next yr or whenever.
anyway, papers that we gave in were, 
1. marriage certificate, 
2. birth certificates for both me and my OH, his certificate was in HIndi so it had to be translated in english by a translator, mine was not a certificate by the govt. bosy, it was one issued by the hospital, so we gave two afidavits, one form my side stating that my DOB is the same as mentioned in the certificate and one form my parents stating the same but form their side. 
3. Affidavit for name change (in my case, post marriage name change-this because all my school certificates etc are in my maiden name, so its best to give an affidavit stating the same)
4. Copies of all papers that U gave fro ACS
5. all certificates (educational) for me, schooling, graduation and other
6. copies of passport

i guess that was it. u know, i hv given the entire list somewhere, i am sure if u search for it u wil get it.. i might just have missed something, i am so sure

cheers.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

angelpowers said:


> Oops, that was a typo error...I meant OH's passport..


u do not wait for the visa, it is very important that the passport is renewed irrespective of visa status. the visa wont be issued if the passport expires.


----------



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

alrite ill do that...

btw "birth certificates for both me and my OH" whts 'my OH' ?

i did prepare all these docs for ACS n its more or less same set of Docs but i assume again a Notary Attested copy of each of them.

Also my wife has been insisting on doing it thru a MARA agent which i am against for 2 reasons:
a. Budget
b. Agent is gona talk about same stuff that is published on immi site and on forums like these 

so why invest INR 80K for that ? which can be taken care by us with a little more hard work.

Any suggestions on these ?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

OH - other half


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, rushabh, we used an agent/lawyer, he is an indian settled in Perth since some 11 years. he took 2L INR form us for the same. but again, if u r confident, then go with what ur mind tells u. in our case we took assistance because 1, we knew the guy and 2, we were not confident we will manage it on our own since we thot there is too much to do and we did not want to waste time by going wrong.

anything or everything has to be attested since u r not giving ur original papers (except for ielts & acs result-keep a copy of these with u before sending) but if u r applying online, u need to give color scans, incase u r sending b/w scans then it has to be attested.


----------



## angara (Aug 4, 2008)

rushabh, you might better have the Checklist from immi.gov.au Site and get checked your points again, go thru requirements again.Gather documents..
From my experience, I got delayed for reference letter on format specified by DIMIA,where as in for ACS you can manage with reference letters and other stuff. But to claim MODL & specific work experience you must have letter on the format specified.

On using AGENT -> if you have sufficient funds, patience going thru carefully, no exceptions for documentation required, sources of advice & support you can go on own.
You can also explore a well reputed overseas process consultant who can be a bit cheaper compared to MARA agent.


----------



## rushabhshah28 (Nov 12, 2008)

Thanks anj & angara for valuable inputs 

Well i was never keen on going for agent n i don't think i will still go for it. Rightly said i need right advice & support, which i am getting from this forum and i hope i can ask you guys for it too.... 

Well a quick update i got login details from ACS. The status is *To be allocated*. Hope to get the results before they go off for X'mas vacation ! 

anj has been v lucky with ACS got her results within 4 weeks ! lady luck, is it


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

not 4 weeks rushabh, it was 3 weeks, infact a day less, 20 days to be precise. Well it was because of all the papers we had put in, my OH's certificates and what not. when he started working, 5 yrs back, he made a bag and everytime he got something, he added that to the bag for no reason. when he left his previous company, he left a lot of certificates in his desk drawer, thinking it was of no use, they were just internal certificates, but had he not left them there, we wud hv added those as well. we sent all of 160 copies, 80 for acs and duplicates for visa so that we do not have to send those again.
i guess that was the main reason for quick assessment.

my lawyer/agent told us, For visa purpose, More is GOOD.. the more you give them, the stronger your case. soo....

The to be allocated will stay for a week, post which it will be processing i guess and then they flash a registered post number, which means ur results hv been dispatched.

and dont panic if it gets delayed by a week or two.
wish u luck


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi anj,
just a quick one..anj as you told for ur case the agent charges 2L...does that cover for 2 people(husbad n wife)?

Pankaj


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yeah, that is for one application, irrespective of number of people applying. same with the visa fee, the fee is the same irrespective of number of secondry applicants. Also, this lawyer of mine is a relative, so i am not sure what the current rate of assistance is, I dunno if he took the actual amount of made it any lesser for us.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks anj...I was thinking the fee to be around 1L(agent)...now I need to be more careful with budget.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, in this case we have already spent close to 2.5L. OOps i am sorry, the lawyer fee was 1.2L
and there are so many expenses that come from nowhere. trust me, when u sit and calculate, u realise how much u should hv spent and how much u actually did. the latter figures are always more thn what was planned.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

thanks god i have close to 8 months before i start the formal process...till then i wll start collecting the required money.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

well, pankaj we too are happy that it takes this much of time since this is the time that we will use to collect and save as much as we can. just so that we donthave teething problems as far as money is related once we land there


----------

